# Lemon Mousse, two ways



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

*Lemon Mousse*

*With Eggs and Whipping Cream:*

3		eggs, separated
100 g		sugar
1.5		lemons: the juice and the finely grated peel
2 dl		whipping cream
5 sheets	gelatin = approximately 8.5 grams = approximately 5 tsps

Beat the egg yolks and sugar until very light in colour.
Soften the gelatin and melt it. Stir in the lemon juice and grated peel.
Stir the gelatin-juice mixture into the egg yolk-sugar mixture.
Fold in the whipped cream.
Gently fold in the beaten egg whites.

Chill until set.

*With Whipping Cream, but no Eggs*

1/2 litre	whipping cream
175 g		sugar
~1 dl		lemon juice = approximately 6-7 tlbsps = approximately 2 lemons
10 sheets	gelatin = approximately 17 g = approximately 3.5 Tblsps

Whip the cream, but not too stiff.
Fold in the sugar.
Soften the gelatin and melt it. Stir in the lemon juice.
Fold the gelatin-juice mixture into the whipped cream and chill.

*Notes*
Instructions for pasteurizing egg whites and egg yolks: Questions and Answers - Raw Eggs, Uncooked Eggs, Pasturization

It can be hard to find the instructions for the egg whites. They are above the header "Raw Egg Yolks:"

100 grams of sugar = approximately 1/2 cup of sugar
175 grams of sugar = approximately 14 Tblsps of sugar
1 dl = 3.38140227 US fluid ounces = ~6.76 Tblsps
2 dl = ~6.76 US fluid ounces
1/2 litre of whipping cream is close enough to 1/2 a quart that it won't matter in this recipe.


----------



## BronnieBakes (May 19, 2011)

Yum... That looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NoraC (May 20, 2011)

Made the egg free one it tonight.  It was pronounced amazing.  I layered it with maple blueberry sauce below and above. It was just the taste and weight I was looking for. Thanks, Taxlady!


----------



## taxlady (May 20, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Made the egg free one it tonight.  It was pronounced amazing.  I layered it with maple blueberry sauce below and above. It was just the taste and weight I was looking for. Thanks, Taxlady!



I'm so glad you liked it. Danes make gelatin mousses in a variety of flavours. One of my other favourites is chocolate-rum.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2012)

*Update*

I made this again last night.

I found the texture right with 10 grams of gelatin - ~1.5 packets of Knox Gelatin. A little more wouldn't have hurt.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I made this again last night.
> 
> I found the texture right with 10 grams of gelatin - ~1.5 packets of Knox Gelatin. A little more wouldn't have hurt.


ever wondered how bad a laptop screen tastes? well i can tell you tax,'cos i just licked mine.....beautiful job!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks fabulous Taxy, great job!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

When making the one with eggs, it is BEST with eggs from Harriet and Myrtle <g>.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> When making the one with eggs, it is BEST with eggs from Harriet and Myrtle <g>.


Were those the big ones? The recipe on the Danish site has a "hover over" feature to let you know what is considered an average size whatever. It says 70 grams for an egg.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Myrtle's eggs are the largest eggs, Harriet's are close to the same size, but not quite as large. Pale pinkish ones are from Eggatha and Prudence, and the ones with the thick membranes are from Millie, Penny, and Henny.


----------



## chopper (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Myrtle's eggs are the largest eggs, Harriet's are close to the same size, but not quite as large. Pale pinkish ones are from Eggatha and Prudence, and the ones with the thick membranes are from Millie, Penny, and Henny.



Such variations from girls all eating the same diet!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

chopper said:


> Such variations from girls all eating the same diet!


They are different breeds (and have slightly different coloured ears--although, I don't understand why Elsie, a/k/a Blue Ears, doesn't lay blue eggs...). The Lohmanns, (a/k/a Eggna, Eggma, Eggthel, Eggster, and Eggstelle Newby) lay pullet-sized eggs. These eggs are the darkest--more red brown than tan or beige. All my hens have brownish ears, except for Elsie. Ear color determines egg color re: white eggs and brown eggs. Breed determines color re: other colors of eggs (blue, green, etc.).


----------



## msmofet (Apr 26, 2015)

taxlady said:


> *Lemon Mousse*
> 
> *With Eggs and Whipping Cream:*
> 
> ...


 This sounds wonderful!!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 27, 2015)

msmofet said:


> This sounds wonderful!!


I hope you like it. I do. I haven't made it in a while and it's about time.


----------

